# Things to consider when choosing a US penny stock broker



## comparebroker (15 April 2013)

Hi,

I have $500 and one of my friends advised me to invest that in penny stocks. I researched it on Internet and found that the stocks whose value is under $5 are called "Penny Stocks". I then searched if all brokers facilitate this service. Unfortunately, the answer is no.

My question is " What are the things to consider while choosing a penny stock broker?"


----------



## burglar (15 April 2013)

*Re: Things to consider while choosing a Penny Stock Broker in US*



comparebroker said:


> ... My question is " What are the things to consider while choosing a penny stock broker?"




How much do you love your $500?
Will it hurt you to kiss it goodbye?


----------

